

Haptica Braille Watch - rbanffy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294391907/haptica-braille-watch

======
silencio
Not terribly surprised this didn't get funded.

The idea to redesign a braille watch is not a bad one, but I could think of
better uses of $250. Braille watches are available for half that price with a
more universal design (just simple dots and extra dots to denote 12/3/6/9)
right now. That is a big deal, since Braille literacy is fairly low.

Plus, there are some devices out there that do so much more to improve quality
of life that it seems almost criminal to buy a watch for $250 when you can
spend that money towards something like an iPhone instead and have a
screenreader, GPS, email, web, clocks, phone, music, and more in something
that fits in your pocket.

